# LEFTOVER SMOKED CHICKEN



## go4abliss

I chopped up the leftover smoked chicken ,and made a smoked chicken casserole with a side dish oven roasted asparagus. The casserole have cream cheese, spinach, cream of chicken soup, noodles and onion. Turn out pretty darn good, everyone loved it.













004.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Will have to remember this!  Looks good!


----------



## venture

Looks great!

We vac pac our smoked chix for later use.  Only two in our house. 

So many great applications!  Makes a quick and easy week day meal down the road.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## netbbq

Chicken and Sausage (Andouille) Gumbo.  Ahyeee!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks good! I like to chop it up, make smoked chicken salad and fill up a pita!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Very nice!  I love to hear what folks do with left overs.  

Here is what I did with my last smoked bird leftovers.

Smoked chicken, bacon, granny smith apples on a pizza with my BDSE sauce.













100_3986.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 28, 2012


----------



## bruno994

I'm not a big casserole fan, but that does look good.  I agree with dirtsailor, chicken salad is my fav with leftovers.  I can eat that all week for lunch at work. Smoked leftovers...next best thing to freshly smoked.


----------

